# Getting ready for the Wasatch late elk hunt



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm gearing up for my much awaited Wasatch late rifle elk hunt. Just got a care package from Cabelas yesterday containing my OnX maps gps chip for Utah, a protective case for my Kowa spotting scope and more blades for my Havalon. I have Wasatch north and south maps coming from mytopo and I've been scouring google maps to find good spotting locations. I'll be picking up some more 130 gr VLDs from JLK bullets on Monday. Last time I shot my 6.5 SAUM it put 3 shots right to point of aim into about 2 1/4" at 500 yards. Things are coming together. Come on November 12!


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

we hope to have them all shot by then hahahahahah


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

It's been a rough year on the wasatch this year for alot of tag holders. The late tag might be a good one to have.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Did they finally kill that last 380 bull up af canyon? Was a crapload of guides there opening morning on the ML hunt with a couple tag holders chasing him. The bigger bulls got killed during the rifle.


-DallanC


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thought I'd post an update. I've had several guys on here and monstermuleys reach out to me to offer assistance. I can't tell you guys how much I appreciate that. I've spoken to several people on the phone and every one seems like a super guy. Through a contact on monstermuleys I ended up booking a last minute hunt for the first 4 or 5 days. I hope to have a bull down in that time. Everyone I talked to has expressed willingness to assist if I don't get my bull then. Heck, WEK even offered to help pack out my bull just for an excuse to get up on the Wasatch. That's pretty awesome in my book.

As soon as I am back down off the mountain I'll post pictures of my bull on here and time permitting I'll offer an open invitation to anybody who wants to get their hands on the antlers. Might be big, might not but I'd enjoy meeting some of you guys and sharing some hunting pictures and telling a few tall tales.

The 6.5 SAUM is shooting some scary small groups and the 8mm Rem Mag put 3 shots into 2 1/4" at 500 yards and dead on for elevation. Those 200 gr Partitions definitely drift a lot more in the wind than the 130 gr VLDs but for close up work I think it will get the nod.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Best of luck to you! I can't wait to be on the Panguitch in a week for the hunt to start! Whether we get our piles of meat and pretty bones or not, I'm sure we are both going to have great hunts and I look forward to reading about your adventure!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Why the Wasatch *****?

Just curious when there are so many better units for the points it takes to draw.


----------



## Elkfinder (Nov 6, 2016)

Goofy, why wouldn't he want this tag? I've spent just a few hours this week on the Wasatch and it's shaping up to be a great hunt. I've seen 20 mature bulls and over 100 cows most of them I've glassed from pavement! I wish I had a tag! Good luck *****


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> Why the Wasatch *****?
> 
> Just curious when there are so many better units for the points it takes to draw.


 No worries Sammie, there are lots of great bulls on the Wasatch. I bet you'll find a dang good one. I've seen some dandies this year. Goof's just mad because he ate tag soup on one of the "better" units.-------SS


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Best of luck and safe travels - can't wait to hear how your hunt turns out!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll bet more +380 bulls came off the Wasatch than any other unit this year.

-DallanC


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Why the Wasatch *****?
> 
> Just curious when there are so many better units for the points it takes to draw.


I did a lot of research and the late Wasatch hunt seems to be a sleeper. They had this hunt for 3 years about a decade ago and shut it down due to the numbers of older age class bulls than the unit age objective being taken. This is the 4th year the hunt has been open this time.
I drew with 12 NR points. Not all the 12 point tags were bonus tags so I got a little lucky.
I wanted to rifle hunt and this seemed to be the most realistic choice unless I wanted to wait another 5 to 10 years. I guess we'll find out if it was a good choice!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I can't access PMs from my phone. Anybody who wants to chat can feel free to text or call me. I should be out there by Tuesday evening.
Sam 417-872-8122


----------



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

sambo3006 said:


> I did a lot of research and the late Wasatch hunt seems to be a sleeper. They had this hunt for 3 years about a decade ago and shut it down due to the numbers of older age class bulls than the unit age objective being taken. This is the 4th year the hunt has been open this time.
> I drew with 12 NR points. Not all the 12 point tags were bonus tags so I got a little lucky.
> I wanted to rifle hunt and this seemed to be the most realistic choice unless I wanted to wait another 5 to 10 years. I guess we'll find out if it was a good choice!


When I dropped my bull off at the taxi-shop two very big bulls getting ready for pickup. Both late Wasatch from last year. Congrats on drawing the tag and you should do well.

Somebody on here has been down on the Wasatch for years. Pay no regards!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> No worries Sammie, there are lots of great bulls on the Wasatch. I bet you'll find a dang good one. I've seen some dandies this year. Goof's just mad because he ate tag soup on one of the "better" units.-------SS


Oh no...


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh no shots fired Springville shooter salt on a wound.
I think goofy is passionate about the wasatch and there definitely is some truth to what he is trying to tell people about the unit. I just spent 10 days straight on the unit and know it very well. I seen some good bulls to be had for the late season. a very nice 360 bull and a few 340 caliber bulls that survived all of this year's hunts. 
That being said numbers and quality is down no debate about it. Alot of people I came across during all 3 seasons were in panic mode trying to find elk some settled on smaller bulls and some ate tag soup.
The gal I was talking to at the local gas station in the heart of the unit. Told me this by far was the worst year they had people coming asking for local help on where the elk were. 
Hopefully they get the numbers back up like the dwr is proposing and it can bounce back quick. 
But that right there tells you they know they messed this unit up.
Good luck on your hunt ***** it should be a fun hunt


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

sambo3006 said:


> I did a lot of research and the late Wasatch hunt seems to be a sleeper. They had this hunt for 3 years about a decade ago and shut it down due to the numbers of older age class bulls than the unit age objective being taken. This is the 4th year the hunt has been open this time.
> I drew with 12 NR points. Not all the 12 point tags were bonus tags so I got a little lucky.
> I wanted to rifle hunt and this seemed to be the most realistic choice unless I wanted to wait another 5 to 10 years. I guess we'll find out if it was a good choice!


The Wasatch is a much different elk unit today than it was a decade ago.
While YES, there still is a few big bulls,
The over all numbers are down to were they were in the early 1990's....

12 NR's points got the late Manti, ( A unit I now were there are 20 6x6's as I type.
12 Also got the La Sal late, Fishlake mid season and the Paunsy late...

As for you guys thinking I'm 'mad' about not punching my archery permit..?.
NOT........
That was my 4th LE Utah elk permit, filled the first 3, I'm OK with that..


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Based on previous statistics the only unit I felt fairly confident in drawing this year was the Wasatch. Were those other 12 point tags nonresident and did they come from the bonus pool or random? Any way, all I need is one good 6x6. If I actually see a cow elk who should I call? If I don't get a picture will they call me a liar or say it was actually a saskwatch?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

sambo3006 said:


> If I actually see a cow elk who should I call? If I don't get a picture will they call me a liar or say it was actually a saskwatch?


You know what, you ain't half bad for being from Missouri! ;-)


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Didnt we just to through all the "lack of elk on the Wasatch" last year? 

Certain "sky is falling" people here kept calling for aerial surveys of the actual herd... then the DWR flys the unit, HALF of the unit... and they counted as many elk as the objective states... LOL

Seriously... those people who keep saying the wasatch is in extreme dire straights are losing credibility as fast as Karl.


-DallanC


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

sambo3006 said:


> I'm gearing up for my much awaited Wasatch late rifle elk hunt. Just got a care package from Cabelas yesterday containing my OnX maps gps chip for Utah, a protective case for my Kowa spotting scope and more blades for my Havalon. I have Wasatch north and south maps coming from mytopo and I've been scouring google maps to find good spotting locations. I'll be picking up some more 130 gr VLDs from JLK bullets on Monday. Last time I shot my 6.5 SAUM it put 3 shots right to point of aim into about 2 1/4" at 500 yards. Things are coming together. Come on November 12!


2.25" / 5 = is about 1/2 moa -- so that's a really good rifle.

But then again the 6.5's and the 7.0's are designed for high accuracy in the right shape and weight bullets anyway, so no big surprise there.

But even so that is great accuracy. That is either really expensive factory ammo or else you load it yourself.

If I eat cold foods like salami and jerky rather than bring a cook stove with me in my backpack, then I can carry the weight of a spotting scope. Otherwise I normally leave mine at home for the shooting range.

My 10x50 Redfield bino's are almost as good as a spotting scope anyway. That's them in the avatar. A nice tall hiking pole made from a closet pole works great to stabilize the bino's while I am looking thru them -- that way you can see more at a distance. If you saw-off the pole at eye level then it works perfectly for supporting the bino's on.

I have not bought anything new in a long time except ammo.

My other gear is always ready to hunt with or go backpacking and scouting with.

I see more deer while backpacking in the evenings than while road hunting for scouting.

Good luck and good hunting!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

DallanC said:


> Didnt we just to through all the "lack of elk on the Wasatch" last year?
> 
> Certain "sky is falling" people here kept calling for aerial surveys of the actual herd... then the DWR flys the unit, HALF of the unit... and they counted as many elk as the objective states... LOL
> 
> ...


Funny.

Karl (moi) is just here to eavesdrop on all of the rest of you.

It has been a long time since I hunted The Wasatch. Now that I am back however I must press the rest of you with logic in order to get data out of you all. No problems so far.

I do remember a bunch of Utahans hunting with light cowboy guns like 30-30's before though -- that has not changed.

I don't remember any self respecting Utahan's chasing elk with 243's or 308's before though. That seems new to me. I am sure someone will chime in that they have been doing it since the cradle. They were probably born long after I started hunting though.

Since I was here before, I have learned a lot about philosophy and ethics. Those are really complicated topics that not everyone masters.

The most unethical thing on this Earth I can imagine is shooting an animal and having it get away and die for nothing. Of course the 'yote's and buzzards will make sure it did not die for nothing. So if I harp-on about that, then this is why.

As Johnny Depp would say in Pirates Of The Caribbean, infamy is still better than obscurity.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Didnt we just to through all the "lack of elk on the Wasatch" last year?
> 
> Certain "sky is falling" people here kept calling for aerial surveys of the actual herd... then the DWR flys the unit, HALF of the unit... and they counted as many elk as the objective states... LOL
> 
> ...


Seriously though...if there isn't a 380 bull behind every tree the unit is doomed. I too grew up on the unit and i would happily take an LE tag. It's mostly the inch crowd crying about it. Still a great quality unit. But hey cry away. Steer people away. I'm ok with that..


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

DallanC said:


> Didnt we just to through all the "lack of elk on the Wasatch" last year?
> 
> Certain "sky is falling" people here kept calling for aerial surveys of the actual herd... then the DWR flys the unit, HALF of the unit... and they counted as many elk as the objective states... LOL
> 
> ...


Those aerial surveys they took were for numbers that they cut back from prior years. The slaughter took place over a 3-4 year period. Of course their numbers hit the survey and even they acknowledge that half of those elk the public land hunter will never see.

I am not a doom and gloom guy for the unit but spend 40% of my time on the unit. And can guarantee guys who are showing a concern about the unit are not losing credibility.numbers on public ground are down big time

The dwr knows they slaughtered the unit that's why they are recommending increasing their flu over numbers from last year.

***** if you have a hard time finding a good one let me know I watched two 350 bulls this morning. Would be glad to help once again good luck


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

Good luck *****. Hope you take a smoker. I wish I knew the wasatch as I'd help in a heartbeat. 

I hunted the late hunt last year in a different unit with my wife. Having spent hunting time between archery, early, and late I would say late was by far my favorite. 

I have family in Missouri. Each year around this time as they post their pics with their whitetail I swear I'm going to get out there one of these times.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

A good old Wasatch elk debate! We haven't had one of those for a couple minutes...

Good luck *****! There are some huge bulls killed every year on the Wasatch late hunts. Hope you get one.


----------



## dibb03 (Dec 17, 2007)

I had the early rifle tag in 2008 and again this year. The cow numbers were definitely lower this year than the last time I had the tag. Instead of seeing herds of 20-30 cows like in '08 we were seeing herds of 3-7 in the same areas. Quality of bulls seemed to be down as well. Although we did turn up some really good bulls I ended up going home with tag soup as I had a particular bull in my sights and just could't close the deal. 

Having said that, my buddy has a late tag and we were up in an area this morning. Saw 25+ bulls with about half of them being 6x6's. 

From what I have seen I would have to agree the numbers and quality are down a bit, but that doesn't mean you can't have a great hunt! Good luck to you *****, hopefully you kill a bull that will make you happy!


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks hazmat! Hopefully I can seal the deal early but if not I'll get back on here, several guys have volunteered help.

Didn't mean to pick the scab on the Wasatch herd debate, just trying to make a joke.:smile:


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Saw two smoker bulls in trucks this weekend in Heber. Both were 350"+. Hopefully one belonged to Sambro.-----Sas


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

We're those the ones at mountain land stop I talked to a couple of guys they were book cliffs bulls one was rough measured at 365 really nice bull


----------

